

America's Best Young Entrepreneurs: 2007 - augy
http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/103776/America

======
simianstyle
There are at least 3 Babson based businesses in there, and I know all of the
founders personally. Either they forgot to mention their revenues to me, or
both businessweek and yahoo are both fluffing things up.

------
jl
Congrats Sama and Nick!

